# GET-A-GRIP #7 Bicycle & Ride-On's Show, Swap Meet



## Toysoldier (Jan 8, 2018)

One of the largest events of its kind in the USA right here in the state of TN; raising money in the fight against Cancer.  Starting back in 2012, the GET-A-GRIP Bicycle Show, Swap Meet & Ride-On’s Show & Swap Meet is now one of the must attend events of the year.  Located at Stuart School, 802 20th Street Cleveland TN. We are a show event in which you can enter your bicycle or child’s Ride-On to have a chance to win a trophy.  You can also bring bicycles, ride-on’s or parts and accessories to sale in our huge swap meet.  As we have always done for the last 6 years we are giving away a bicycle.  You will have a chance to take home a 1935 Montgomery Ward Hawthorne.  Then to top it all off we have a Bicycle Poker Run to compete for prizes while riding on our beautiful Greenway.  Fun for the whole family as we have a live DJ, that plays music, along with food vendors for your enjoyment. It is always on the fourth Saturday of March with this year being on March 24, 2018.  Follow us on facebook and Youtube under Get A Grip Bicycle Show.


----------



## Toysoldier (Feb 8, 2018)

There are many things that set us apart from your ordinary Bicycle Show and Swap.  Ask someone who has been, they will say you just have to experience it to see.  Hope to see you there!


----------



## DB ReTodd (Feb 19, 2018)

Hope to be there this year with my Down Bike for sell.


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 22, 2018)

Looking forward to it David, always a great time and a worthy cause!


----------



## Toysoldier (Mar 3, 2018)

LATE GREAT BREAKING NEWS!
Thanks to Kevin Crowe, we now have a second giveaway bicycle for this years show!  He heard about our huge show and that we raised money for the American Cancer Society and wanted to help!  He has donated a brand new Belgium Brewing Felt bicycle and it is SWEET!  It has the big 29" Rim and tires for a smooth ride and not cheap.  Could you be taking this home?  You must be present to win, so see you there!


----------



## Sprockets (Mar 8, 2018)

Ok, so the "Pedal to the Metal" swap meet is behind us, and I must say, it was Great! As David writes in his ad, This is (another) one of those events you must attend in the Southeast! There is a swap meet, bikes for sale, a collection of show bikes, a poker run on the Green way, brotherhood of bike enthusiast, and proceeds go to the battle against  cancer. I don't know if it can get much better than that. My buddy ReTodd sold his down bike in Commerce, so he will be on the look out for a vintage bike to take back home to Ga. People, start making your plans to attend, looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Sprockets (Mar 17, 2018)

One week away!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm getting a Bunch of bikes ready to take to Cleveland, TN to David Orr's GREAT Annual Event ...... and I'm ready to Liquidate these bikes!!
Plan to come to Get-A-Grip ....... to have some FUN !! .... and to pick-up some great deals!!
I've always had a BLAST here..... and those VERY COOL Customized Pedal Cars and Hot Rod WAGONS are always great to see at the Show!
See you soon! CCR Dave


----------



## Roachyrusty (Mar 22, 2018)

Just checking before I make the trip, is this a rain or shine event? Hoping to make it there this year, thank you.


----------



## JOEL (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm planning to drive over but the weather does look sketchy.


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 22, 2018)

Sounds great, wish I could make it happen! I’m always looking for cool streamlined/fendered pre-war ride on stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEL (Mar 22, 2018)

I'll be at Copake too...


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 22, 2018)

I think this will be a game day call for me. I don't want my pretties getting all wet! V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 22, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I think this will be a game day call for me. I don't want my pretties getting all wet! V/r Shawn




Hey Everybody watching the weather on this Event (as I am!) .....  David Orr texted to me this weather link that HE trusts the most >>>

www.AccuWeather.com *then use zip code: 37311*  >>>>>> this weather forecast show the rain getting there AFTER the Event!!

I LIKE this better than what I see on Weather.com ..................  Give it a try! and then I believe you WILL still want to make the trip 

Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## CeeBee (Mar 23, 2018)

I'll be there with a trailer load of bikes and parts from the (18)90's - 70's that I don't mind getting wet!


----------



## JOEL (Mar 23, 2018)

Yea, forecast is definitely improving. Ill be looking for that trailer...


----------



## TRM (Mar 23, 2018)

I'll be there rain or shine! David works year 'round to make this once a year event a success for raising money for cancer. I'm not going to let a few possible showers keep me from going.






I'd say if you had planned to go but don't want to get your favorite bike wet, then go anyway and leave the bike at home! Or better yet, go ahead and bring it and if it gets wet, you have an excuse to spend some quality time cleaning it up when you get home! There's also plenty of parts to rummage through and other things to spend your money on!


----------



## Sprockets (Mar 23, 2018)

TRM, you nailed it with that post, see you tomorrow!


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 24, 2018)

I had a great time today! Thanks to Dave and his crew for putting on a great event! 

It became a bit windy but the rain stayed away!

Got best of show with my Bluebird!


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 24, 2018)

thanks for for the pics. love those blue birds!!!!


----------



## TRM (Mar 24, 2018)

Congrats, well deserved! Such a beautiful rare bike!

The weather cooperated, everyone who stay at home missed out!


----------



## Sprockets (Mar 24, 2018)

A great day indeed! Got to meet Jim (TRM) and saw a BUNCH of bike pals! A BIG CONGRATULATIONS goes out to Dave Marzen (Classic Cool Rides) for his award of Bicyclist Of The Year!! Also a Big thanks to David and his staff for putting on another great event. Congratulations Mike for Best of Show, and congratulations to Smoopy for another outstanding creation!


----------



## Smoopy's (Mar 24, 2018)

Another awesome day and show..good to see everyone who braved exposing there prized rides to those 14 drops of water that fell from the sky today..thanks to David for all that you do for this..best show around that’s a fact..
BTW..my ole trashy bike didn’t mind the rain too much..


----------



## Toysoldier (Mar 25, 2018)

t is now History, GET-A-GRIP #7 is now over and we can say for 7 years it has went off without rain! Now it sprinkled for a second around 10 am and sprinkled for just a second around 2 pm but the rest of the day was low 60's and cloudy but no rain! We had a great turn out with a lot of new people! We will be making our official video from all the PIcs we receive and should take about a month, but will post here first! If wish to have us consider some of your pic's, please PM me with them. We presented Dave Marzen with Bicyclist of the year for 2018! We unveiled our Giveaway Bike for 2019 this beautiful 1939 Elgin! The two gentlemen with the top bikes was Mike Divito with his 1935 Bluebird and Andrew Logan with his custom built Ruffman. Like I said we will have an official video out shortly with all the pictures. It was a great day for a bicycle show, just ask anyone who came!!! See you next year!!


----------

